

What it does it feel like to realise that your startup is a failure? - sajid
http://www.quora.com/Startup-New-Venture-Origins-Stories/What-does-it-feel-like-to-put-blood-sweat-and-tears-into-a-startup-only-to-realise-one-day-that-you-need-to-cut-your-losses-because-its-a-failure

======
_bjn
man, Aaron Patzer is brilliant.

I was completely blown away by his research and analysis behind his maglev
concept.

[http://swiftprt.com/blog/2011/12/the-future-of-ground-
based-...](http://swiftprt.com/blog/2011/12/the-future-of-ground-based-
transportation-systems/)

